# Great Day



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Caught over a whole day wade in westbay galveston, around the confederate reef area. All great size I would have to say this is my best trip yet, but I still have many more to go, my advice... throw chartruese the big trout love it wheather its topwaters or plastics they hit chartreuse all day.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Beautiful troutskis WHG*

I'll bet it was just beautiful out there today. Thanks for the report.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice catch. Did you recently catch those or is that an older picture? Just curious.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

it was last weekend


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

i had t o make the pic of less quality so it would fit


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

those are some big trout


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

biggest was 27 3/4


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Your killing me. Nice catch!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Whoa*

*Holy Snikies, Tommy Boy!!!*

*Those are some big trout!!*


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

No wonder your sponsored.............good job. 
Sometimes it's tough being a prodigy! LOL


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice catch!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice job ... that's some solid trout.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow. That's pretty wild.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I hope that's not your Whaler in the background. If you notice a flats cat following you around from now on you'll know it's Kenny. He has been looking for some spots where he can catch fish.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Planning to go out again soon and I have more pics coming


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

What day did you catch those fish? Was it just you fishing?


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

see ya in the next life,I'm takin' my last breath!!!!!!!!


----------



## KENNERMAN (Jul 23, 2004)

Holy Smokes Batman!!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> I hope that's not your Whaler in the background. If you notice a flats cat following you around from now on you'll know it's Kenny. He has been looking for some spots where he can catch fish.


That's true Darrell, except he said he was wading all day. I'm usually not that mad at 'em.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

you better be Saturday...!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I thought the new limit only allowed 1 trout over 25" per day????


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

*Yea I was thinking the same thing*

Yea thats kinda what I was thinking when I seen that picture.


----------



## aggie9701 (Dec 27, 2004)

*25"+ trout*



netboy1 said:


> I thought the new limit only allowed 1 trout over 25" per day????


Those trout up close in the pic are all most likely under 25".


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

netboy1 said:


> I thought the new limit only allowed 1 trout over 25" per day????


who said he kept more than one over 25"? who said he was alone? who threw you a peanut?


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

David it was just me that day but me and my uncle found one of the spots I hit and another one was confed reef and I just got to it first. All I had to do was put waders over what I was wearing Its Warm out there!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ya the biggest was 27 3/4 and the rest were 20-24 3/4


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

It is my whaler its for sale though


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WHG - if it was "just you" and "one day wade" then how come 11 trout???


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

i released several that day but the last one i cought was the 27 i wanted it mounted and 2 were already dead I wasnt trying to go over my limit b/c I released many fish that day but 2 did die moving from one spot to another


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

:cop: 


someone making popcorn?

it's gonna be a LONG friday afternoon


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice fish man.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Not too bad for a rod salesman!! Just yanking your chain. Those are some pigs you got there. That's one of the best stringers I've seen in a long time. Great job young man. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Lock it!! Lock it down now!!!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

If you ever need someone for a tournament just shoot me a pm.. =-)


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

What am I missing here. You kept to many fish, admitted to it, and then posted a picture of yourself on the internet? Please enlighten me!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

If im correct, he stated a few died in route from spots


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

anton said:


> If im correct, he stated a few died in route from spots


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm with Mike, you said you already had your limit but caught the big one last but you wanted to mount it so you kept it, already at your limit. Mistakes happen and cooler counts are off, but in the future count the fish in your pictures before posting. I'll leave it at that, but hold on this could get interesting.

Like I said earlier it is a hell of a catch.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ya I know sorry about that I just wanted to share that pic it was my best trip by myself ever and I was really excited I never like killing fish unnecacarly but it happend sorry for my spelling as well haha


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

those are some nice looking trout


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

whg1128 said:


> Ya I know sorry about that I just wanted to share that pic it was my best trip by myself ever and I was really excited I never like killing fish unnecacarly but it happend sorry for my spelling as well haha


nice catch for west bay, how old are you by chance?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man I need to go fishing big time. Im jealous of yall that live within a stones throw of the salt.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Im 16


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I'll bite. ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

Troll or Dude, your were fishing with your buds. 
Right???

Or stop typing.
You have a right to remain silent.
Typing is giving up your rights. LOL.......



whg1128 said:


> Im 16


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

When I catch a dink trout that swallowed the lure to his but hole i dont keep it, eventhough I know he is going to die. Rules are in place for a reason. You broke the law. I had respected you for what you have done at the young age you are. And being sponsored on top of that. I dont think castaway would be happy seeing you break the law like you did. Respect lost, now I think you are just a spoiled little brat that was never tought to respect anything. Heck you prolly got the sponsership because of who your parents know.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

pkredfish said:


> When I catch a dink trout that swallowed the lure to his but hole i dont keep it, eventhough I know he is going to die. Rules are in place for a reason. You broke the law. I had respected you for what you have done at the young age you are. And being sponsored on top of that. I dont think castaway would be happy seeing you break the law like you did. Respect lost, now I think you are just a spoiled little brat that was never tought to respect anything. Heck you prolly got the sponsership because of who your parents know.


Wow!
Nice fish young angler.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Leave him alone guys.....

Hell of a haul. Lesson learned.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Interesting*

Hey good job on the fish...I ain't going to tell you what is right and wrong...You know that already. That being said, try to be a leader with your peers, teaching conservation...Maybe next time out you can "Just keep 5"


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Definately a nice stringer of fish kid. Looks like your fishing knowledge isn't lacking, but you could stand to learn a little more about morals and conservation.


----------



## TKash (May 24, 2004)

Nice haul, but senseless.


----------



## fishnfever (Jan 4, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Gulible*

If you believe every thing you read on this board I'd like to sell you a bridge somewhere.
Time, date, *location*. I don't think so.

Remember all liars arn't fisherman but all fisherman Li.... *Stretch the truth*.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Mullet, I tend to agree with you. I have some ocean front property for sale in Dallas if anyone is interested. Great view. lol.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Caught that a little late lol


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Fish*



pkredfish said:


> When I catch a dink trout that swallowed the lure to his but hole i dont keep it, eventhough I know he is going to die. Rules are in place for a reason. You broke the law. I had respected you for what you have done at the young age you are. And being sponsored on top of that. I dont think castaway would be happy seeing you break the law like you did. Respect lost, now I think you are just a spoiled little brat that was never tought to respect anything. Heck you prolly got the sponsership because of who your parents know.


I have kept my cool under the castaway thing and apologized I told you what happend on this day and I get shot down for it, I am sorry ONCE AGAIN for keeping the 1 extra fish, 2 died from place to place next time il be sure to throw it in the bay, I dont wanna be a idiot and attack someone for the fish he caught and then attack his parents and his sponsorships... for the record my dad dosnt fish that much he is a realastate VP my mom works non profit I live in the middle of houston where the closest water is a man made pond. I pick up all my knowlege by pasion of the sport of fishing I pay my own CCA membership dont tell me how to be a concervatist. I suport it all the way. Next time... before you attack a person half your age ask me about my life do a little research befoer you look like a fool. I am sorry that i kept the fish and Im sorry I popped off like this but I dont think it was fair of him to say that!


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*limit*



whg1128 said:


> I have kept my cool under the castaway thing and apologized I told you what happend on this day and I get shot down for it, I am sorry ONCE AGAIN for keeping the 1 extra fish, 2 died from place to place next time il be sure to throw it in the bay, I dont wanna be a idiot and attack someone for the fish he caught and then attack his parents and his sponsorships... for the record my dad dosnt fish that much he is a realastate VP my mom works non profit I live in the middle of houston where the closest water is a man made pond. I pick up all my knowlege by pasion of the sport of fishing I pay my own CCA membership dont tell me how to be a concervatist. I suport it all the way. Next time... before you attack a person half your age ask me about my life do a little research befoer you look like a fool. I am sorry that i kept the fish and Im sorry I popped off like this but I dont think it was fair of him to say that!


Hell of a catch. Did he break the law? Yes Is it the end of the world because he did so? No Cut the guy some slack. As long as he has learned from his mistake, let's not hammer him into the ground. Now, if another post of this sort is put up, that's the time to come down on him. I know it's like comparing apples to oranges, but don't tell me no one else on here has never broken any law. Hmm, let's see. I'm sure everyone drives the posted speed limit. I know for sure I do; yeah right. Once again, cut the guy some slack. We were all young once and made our fair share of mistakes.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

bayrat said:


> Hell of a catch. Did he break the law? Yes Is it the end of the world because he did so? No Cut the guy some slack. As long as he has learned from his mistake, let's not hammer him into the ground. Now, if another post of this sort is put up, that's the time to come down on him. I know it's like comparing apples to oranges, but don't tell me no one else on here has never broken any law. Hmm, let's see. I'm sure everyone drives the posted speed limit. I know for sure I do; yeah right. Once again, cut the guy some slack. We were all young once and made our fair share of mistakes.


Very well said!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hey Wade,


Nice catch. At least you were honest about what you caught even though you should stayed within the limits. I personally don't care if you kept 10 for a limit. Like the "study/poll" McBride did a few weeks back most people don't catch a limit everytime or anywhere close to that. In fact most people said catching 5 keepers a day was considered a good trip. You said that it was your personal best day by yourself. Congrats again. Kinda of like killing a 3.5 year old 8 pt. buck. If it is your first one it's a trophy to you and who cares that you are going to have others think you should have taken a "cull". I guess what everyone else is telling you is to either only put 10 in the picture if it happens again or more importantly only keep the limit. My personal goal is a limit of 10 fish with all of them above 20 inches just one time in my life. Again, congrats on doing just that.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mullet said:


> If you believe every thing you read on this board I'd like to sell you a bridge somewhere.
> Time, date, *location*. I don't think so.
> 
> Remember all liars arn't fisherman but all fisherman Li.... *Stretch the truth*.


I know we forgive you I was a punk at that age. But the judge said I need to stop lying.


----------



## Bigjump (Mar 15, 2005)

*Life's little lessons*

For all of those that claim that fishing is a good thing for kids, as opposed to going other hobbies, leave the KID alone. While what he did is wrong, he knows that now for sure, which is a lesson learned the hard way for him. He seems to crave knowledge, and to me, better him keep one extra fish than some of the things I was going at his age. The young man is headed in the right direction, and no doubt can fish without watching for bent rods, following others, cutting people off on their drift and other assorted joys of current West Bay life. In my view, he only has one other lesson to learn from this other than the highly critical nature of some people in general, and that is: "Pigs get fat and hogs get slaughtered." He will be a better man for this unfortunate little experience I am sure. Good luck Wade. Next time I see you, I will come by and introduce myself and say congatulations personally. You go, my man!!!


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice catch, Wade-o. I'm envious.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Nice catch buddy. *Including myself* maybe we should remember something stated along time ago;
"Those without sin should cast the first stone"


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Wade-o ..... thought I'd show you a shot of Casey from last weekend in POC with his career best Trout - 25 1/2". Released. The only fish he caught that afternoon but was he excited!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Lets All Be Cool*

WHG,
Dont sweat it. You haven't done anything that most people on this board hasn't done.

Live and learn. Everyone makes mistakes. It is how you deal with your mistakes that determines your character.

And in my book character counts for everything. A man with out character is like a ship without a rutter.

Son, I think you are on the right track. Keep up the good work.

I'd fish with you any day.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

A lesson learned I hope, but there is a way to not get in that position again. When your on good trout never keep 10 if your still fishing for a trophy. I start culling around 7 that way if you hook one deep you still keep it without going over your limit. Never keep over 9 if your still catching. That 10th one just may be the big girl your looking for. I have many times caught that big one as a last fish. Besides if you want bragging rights even with 9 fish and you released some, you still caught a limit, right? Nice catch, but 10 is the limit.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

Stoppp .... You Bunch Of Women.... Yes, He Made A Mistake..... But I Remember When I Was 16, Excitement Tends To Take Over When You Are In The Moment


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

hahaha .... "IN THE MOMENT" .... AND SOMETIMES IT DOESN'T LAST AS LONG AS YOU/SHE THOUGHT IT WOULD AT THAT AGE


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

*Live and Learn*

Wade, nice catch. Better to learn now, early in life, than later in life. My son is 18 and he could have made the same mistake. Keep plugging away and don't let the critics get you down. Learn from it and move on. Good luck in life and stay connected to the outdoors, as it will always be there for you, if we give it the respect is deserves. I know you will.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I bet he posts more of his fishing reports NOW..........................................

Good fishin young man.


----------



## rcoleman1043 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Has anyone ever wondered why more people don't post pictures of their catch on this forum. Even a man who has caught a nice stringer of fish, or a legal limit, but has not actually broken any law, usually stands a chance of getting a real verbal ***** kicking on here. Even if he is well within the law. His action only has to simply fall outside someone elses personally established code of conduct for him to catch @%&* over it, probably resulting in causing him to not post any news of his next good stringer to the forum. *

*I would imagine many who find fault with someone over their fishing habits are likely guilty of some other sort of infraction equally as bad in a different area of their life.* *I say, let he who is perfect and without any guilt cast the first verbal barrage.*
*BC*
*CONGRATULATIONS YOUNG MAN ON A SUPER GOOD STRINGER OF TROUT.*


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

This is exactly the reason I don't post 99% of my fishing trips or pics anymore! Some of y'all need to read and then read again what you posted to this young kid. Keep it cool wade and don't apologize for anything else!!! You are also welcome to fish with me anyday! Just feel free to pm me any time! btw, I took home six trout today and 1 redfish and just may have taken more ...May have even boxed a 25"er to fry it up! So bring it on guys! geese...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

well i did shoot a duck in the split and didnt know it


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

CaptDoug said:


> A lesson learned I hope, but there is a way to not get in that position again. When your on good trout never keep 10 if your still fishing for a trophy. I start culling around 7 that way if you hook one deep you still keep it without going over your limit. Never keep over 9 if your still catching. That 10th one just may be the big girl your looking for. I have many times caught that big one as a last fish. Besides if you want bragging rights even with 9 fish and you released some, you still caught a limit, right? Nice catch, but 10 is the limit.


Excellent POINT CaptDoug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Yeah, and we shot a pintail once by mistake before the season! Stuff happens! And the idiot on the lease that kept yellin that's a pintail from 50 yards down still gets on my nerves 6 years later lmao...To this day, me and the nasakid still laugh our arses off at that guy on the lease? Why? Cause it was a freaking mistake and he (alot of you) are taking this was to far! Btw, Nasakid shot it...I just said take it!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats Some Big Ole Good Ones.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

Troll, troll, troll your boat.
Gently down the stream/
Hooked you easy fisherman in the MOUTH big as craps.

Get REEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllll.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Why is inc. so close to Conway's lower section? Not to mention Harbor looks a little left out lmao...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I'm back*

After reading. I call a little more BS.
And to think I missed a hand shake with the pres by only a half an hour on my B-day. Dude, I'm ******.
If you fall for this thread look in the rear view. I'm passin you on the internet highway. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz bammmm.

So whatever, I call BS and have a good one.
Wading east matty in the morning. If you see me stay 500+ yards away. 
Or even farther. Aaarrrhhhhhhhhh,


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Ff*

Be Kewl or I'll rip ya a new one. LOL
I like that pic. I'm going to EM in the am PM me if you wanna wade some mud.

I cannot control the papparizzi (sp).
I wish I could control these fingers. LOL


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

waded enough today bro...not to mention last weekend when i almost blew a head gasket trying to wade from frozen to anuhuac! gotta take ya up on dat dough since i'll be fishin mata after 1-25 on thru feb...you need some gps coords? jk ))):>

Ps. Looks like sc already got ripped a new one. He looks down right fragile rotflmao...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Too funny*

I got a few spots that don't suck too bad.
Let's hook up down the road.

Have confidence and every throw like It is the last.
Inc. Is down for the night. L8tr.
Happy Bday to me and I wish I got to meet the pres.
that would have made my day. Damned.

Nut deep tomorrow 
Chunkin large.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Man guys, the kid caught a nice stringer of fish, kept one too many which is illegal, admitted that he knew it was illegal, and the Board weighed in with their disapproval on his morals, ethics, and/or responsibility to conservation, something WE ALL SHOULD TAKE SERIOUSLY. Except for one guy who made a personnal attack on the kid, I don't think the Board should be chastised with this "he who is free from sin cast the first stone" nonsense. We all hold a responsibility to uphold the great fishery that we love so much, so that we and future generations may also enjoy it. I don't think anybody is trying to hang the kid here, but IMHO nobody has the right to object to my or anyone else's disapproval of his unlawful action, regardless of how insignificant one might think it was. I'm sure he's a fine young man who made a mistake, but he DID make a mistake.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

FIshin inc im sorry but calm down man if you need to pick fights about fishing Il find you a guy your age or something tight lines man


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

I dont understnad why i got red dots for this for being a "brat" If I have showed signs of being a "brat" by apologizing for somethign like that adn admitting to it than by all means call me what you want I have been trying to keep my cool here but red dots for being a "brat" is ridiculous i do apologize for the extra fish though


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It'll be fine in the morning, Wade.

I hope I see you at the Boat Show sometime. I'm in the Fishing Tackle Unlimited (FTU) exhibit, just at a table set up for *TexasKayakFisherman.com*. The table is right by a *BIG POLE*. Look for me! See you around.

Will you please teach me how to catch fish???


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i got the same thing when i posted my stringer pics from a couple years back...some knucklehead thought they came from the 70's?!?


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

thats really weird haha


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wade..

Check your PM'S..


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

txr,

of course he did and such is life! everyone, especially our younger generation goes through learning phases. i just don't think it's 2cool for everyone to keep weighin in their opinions. geese, how many times can one thing be said in so many different ways? we are supposedly adults here right? think about it? how many people would you like calling your kid a law breaker, unlawful, disrespectful, imoral, etc... for a mistake he made and owned up to? i'm sure wade's mistake will not keep you, me, or your family from catching a trout during their lifetime...as a result of this, i'm sure we will have 2fold the trout from wade's fishing life due to him practing a higher level of conservation over the years. but then again, i guess if you don't catch one, you could always blame him right! live and learn, and live and let it die!

ps. happy b-day inc!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks jax Il be sure to find you Il be ther next week


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for the advice


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

FishFinder said:


> ... i just don't think it's 2cool for everyone to keep weighin in their opinions. geese, how many times can one thing be said in so many different ways? ...


 I thought that was the whole premise of the 2Cool fishing site, for people to weigh in and share their thoughts, opinions, kudos, etc. I guess we agree to disagree, I'm ok with it. Happy fishing.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

10-4
Tight lines!!!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*A buddy of mine*

Man...a year back a buddy of mine was surf fishing with his family and hooked a small small shark and killed it in catching it...Anyhow he put it on his line and fished with it.

This is very illegal, he actually had no idea not that it makes it right. Then he posted pictures, and went on about his day fishing....People here let him have it....He appologized right away and took his post down so he would not get 10 pages of BS.

Smart man my friend was


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow with all the mess we got going on with our teenagers and here we have what seems to be a good kid and grown people are raking him over the coals for a couple of honest mistakes.Lets stop he has a long way to go before he can catch any of us perfect people in the mistakes department.Kid I say to you keep fishing and always practice conservation and preach others to do the same take care and tight lines Capt Ken Sabin


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

noo-noo said:


> Wow with all the mess we got going on with our teenagers and here we have what seems to be a good kid and grown people are raking him over the coals for a couple of honest mistakes.Lets stop he has a long way to go before he can catch any of us perfect people in the mistakes department.Kid I say to you keep fishing and always practice conservation and preach others to do the same take care and tight lines Capt Ken Sabin


Thank you...........


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Come on yall, i think its like 70% of teens have tried and do drugs or drink. And he kept 1 trout over the limit, its better than him driving while drunk and killing people.


----------



## Hooked Up X2 (Dec 13, 2005)

*At least he was fishing........*

and not breaking in to my house, vandalizing my car, or trying to selling dope to my kids! Not defending the mistake(excitement vs common sense), limits are limits, but I'd say this was a valuable lesson to young people and grown ups, alike!

Cassaundra



anton said:


> Come on yall, i think its like 70% of teens have tried and do drugs or drink. And he kept 1 trout over the limit, its better than him driving while drunk and killing people.


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

Seems the fish Nazis are everywhere...
A good conservationist counts HIS fish and encourages others to do the same.
A fish **** counts OTHERS fish and berates him for not being perfect.

Chris


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

anton said:


> Come on yall, i think its like 70% of teens have tried and do drugs or drink. And he kept 1 trout over the limit, its better than him driving while drunk and killing people.


me n anton have seen first hand sum of the crud that kids our age get into. i'm glad ive got a passion that keeps me out of trouble and i bet anton feels the same.i thnk everyone made their point and considering sum of the crud kids do our age 1 trout over the limit is next to nothing. even though its still wrong i know i wouldve made the same exact mistake. we all learn


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Alright now I think everyone got their one lash in with the cain poll so lets let WHG up for air.
WHG says he is going to be in the 2cool tourney so lets take that opprotunity to lead by example. He says he likes competition. Well he can count on getting some at the tourney. Look forward to seeing you there WHG.


----------

